# GIMP deutschsprachig

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

ich muß mich etwas ausführlicher mit dem GIMP beschäftigen. Ihn zu installieren ging zwar leicht, aber ich kriege leider weder eine deutschsprachige Benutzerführung zustande noch das deutschsprachige Benutzerhandbuch. Ich weiß einfach nicht, wonach ich da suchen soll. In anderen Distributionen (z.B. Kubuntu) geht das relativ leicht.

Hat jemand einen Denkanstoß?

Christoph S.

----------

## Anarcho

Also mein gimp ist in deutsch. Was sagen denn deine locales (Im Terminal "locale" eingebeb)?

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Also mein gimp ist in deutsch

 Schön für dich :-(

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Was sagen denn deine locales

 Tatsächlich, da fehlt(e) eine Sprachdefinition.  Habe ich allerdings bisher nirgends vermißt. Ich dachte "LINGUAS='DE'" in der make.conf reicht aus.

Ich habe daher in /etc/env.d eine neue kleine Datei "99local" eingestellt mit der entsprechenden Umgebungsvariablen. Nache env-update und "source /etc/profile" ist die Umgebungsvariable jetzt vorhanden. Aber GIMP kann trotzdem nicht deutsch :-(

----------

## misterjack

http://www.google.com/search?q=gentoo+deutsche+lokalisierung&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&client=firefox-a ->

auf Platz 1 http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Deutsche_Lokalisierung

Und die offizielle Doku auf Platz 6: http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/guide-localization.xml

PS: Mein Gimp ist ebenfalls in Deutsch  :Laughing: 

----------

## Anarcho

Hast du dich nach dem ändern der Locale auch ab- und wieder angemeldet? Sonst gilt das "source /etc/profile" nämlich nur in der aktuellen shell.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Hast du dich nach dem ändern der Locale auch ab- und wieder angemeldet? Sonst gilt das "source /etc/profile" nämlich nur in der aktuellen shell.

 

Ja, die Abmeldung ist erfolgt. Und danach kam dann zwar das deutschsprachige Benutzerhandbuch, aber GIMP selber bleibt englisch. Bei den zahlreichen Menüs ist mir das zu mühsam

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Mein Gimp ist ebenfalls in Deutsch :lol:

 

Meiner noch nicht - das GIMP-Handbuch ist es allerdings jetzt. Und das Gentoo-Handbuch war mir durchaus bekannt.

----------

## misterjack

Dein Eingangspost lässt leider nicht erkennen, dass du den Gentoo-Guide befolgt hast. Und hättest du alles richtig befolgt, was im Guide und/oder im Wiki drin steht, wäre dein Gimp jetzt deutsch. Ich habe gerade getestet, dass Gimp so auf LC_MESSAGES reagiert, wie es sich gehört.

Aber da die Glaskugel gerade in Reinigung ist, könntest du bitte relevante Dateien (/etc/env.d/99local, /etc/locale.gen ) hier posten?  Ohne weitere Angaben wird dir keiner helfen können.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Dein Eingangspost lässt leider nicht erkennen, dass du den Gentoo-Guide befolgt hast. Und hättest du alles richtig befolgt, was im Guide und/oder im Wiki drin steht, wäre dein Gimp jetzt deutsch. Ich habe gerade getestet, dass Gimp so auf LC_MESSAGES reagiert, wie es sich gehört.

 

Ich habe eine Fehlermeldung im syslog:

```
(gimp-remote-2.4:2095): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.

        Using the fallback 'C' locale.

(gimp:2096): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.

        Using the fallback 'C' locale.
```

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Aber da die Glaskugel gerade in Reinigung ist, könntest du bitte relevante Dateien (/etc/env.d/99local, /etc/locale.gen ) hier posten?  Ohne weitere Angaben wird dir keiner helfen können.

 

/etc/env.d/99local:

```
LANG="de_DE@Euro"

LC_ALL="de_DE@Euro"
```

/etc/locale.gen:

```
de_DE ISO-8859-1

de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15
```

----------

## misterjack

Was sagt denn "locale -a"?

----------

## c_m

insgesamt 2 min suche, klingt aber stark nach deinem Problem:

google - erster treffer ;->

und dazu dann kapitel 3.4 aus den deutschen gentoo docs:

3.4 Locales für glibc erstellen

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Was sagt denn "locale -a"?

 

Das ergibt eine lange Liste -. insgesamt 696 Zeilen, darunter uch die hier:

```
de_AT

de_AT.iso88591

de_AT.iso885915@euro

de_AT.utf8

de_AT@euro

de_BE

de_BE.iso88591

de_BE.iso885915@euro

de_BE.utf8

de_BE@euro

de_CH

de_CH.iso88591

de_CH.utf8

de_DE

de_DE.iso88591

de_DE.iso885915@euro

de_DE.utf8

de_DE@euro

de_LU

de_LU.iso88591

de_LU.iso885915@euro

de_LU.utf8

de_LU@euro

deutsch
```

 *c_m wrote:*   

> insgesamt 2 min suche, klingt aber stark nach deinem Problem:
> 
> google - erster treffer ;->
> 
> und dazu dann kapitel 3.4 aus den deutschen gentoo docs:
> ...

 

Auf Google sowie auf das Gentoo-Handbuch wurde bereits hingewiesen.

----------

## misterjack

Das: *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/locale.gen:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

und das:

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> Das ergibt eine lange Liste -. insgesamt 696 Zeilen, darunter uch die hier:

 

widerspricht sich.

 *http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Deutsche_Lokalisierung#.2Fetc.2Flocale.gen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/locale.gen
> 
> nano -w /etc/locale.gen
> ...

 

Warum machst du nicht das, was im Wiki/Guide (3.4.) steht? Es ist sinnlos, ich werde hier keinen weiteren Support geben, wenn du dich nicht an das hälst, was wir dir geben!

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo nochmals,

so, inzwischen hab ich den GIMP zwar wie gewünscht deutschsprachig, aber mir sind die Schriften in den verschiedenen Menüs zu winzig. GIMP ist das einzige Programm, dessen Menüs in so winziger Form erscheinen. In den config-Files sowie in den Einstellungen selbst finde ich keinen Hinweis darauf, wie ich die Menüs für meine Augen "lesbar" vergrößern könnte.

----------

## 69719

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-596609-highlight-gtkrc.html

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

 *escor wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-596609-highlight-gtkrc.html

 Aha - ich lese "dort" in der regel nicht mit, ist mir etwas zu mühsam. In dem Thread gehts lustigerweise dem Fragesteller genau andersherum: dem waren die Schriften zu groß. Macht ja nichts, die Vorgehensweise kann man probieren.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *escor wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-596609-highlight-gtkrc.html

 

Hat funktioniert - es gibt im Kontrollzentrum eine neue Rubrik "GTK-Stile und Schriftarten, und da kann ich die gewünschte Größe jetzt einstellen.

----------

